# Pics of your giants



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 30, 2011)

heres marble and my 2 adults normal/ blue mixes


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 30, 2011)

will get a recent of my giant when I see that tray at petsmart again, thats my size guage object


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

It was finally a warm weekend here in north Florida so here are some pics of our tegu first time outside.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess Tegus often show some aggression when taken out side for the first few times [some never get over it ] .

It is usually not a problem tho.

It is said it is sensory overload .. I agree..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2011)

Kingwolf26 said:


> heres marble and my 2 adults normal/ blue mixes



_What makes them black and blue mixes? Did the breeder say they crossed the two or what? The only person I've heard of doing a black and blue hybrid is Wil. Which he may be calling them Bruisers and that was just posted either yesterday or the day before. 

Jungledoc if your tegu has never really been outside before even in new surroundings. Its pretty much guaranteed to show some aggression at some point until they get use to it.
It is sensory overload until they're able to categorize everything they see, hear, feel and smell. As whats normal and not, whats a threat and whats not. The wind blowing a leaf or piece of paper can set them off. 

Dino followed, chased and ran from random things in the yard that the wind blew. Until he figured out it wasn't a threat or something to eat.
_


----------



## Wil (Jan 30, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> Kingwolf26 said:
> 
> 
> > heres marble and my 2 adults normal/ blue mixes
> ...



Where did you hear that I produced black and blue hybrids? I haven't and I don't really have any plans of doing it either. 

From the small pics they look like 2 male blues to me.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2011)

_My bad,.. name mix up, usually when I think of blues the first 2 names that pop up are you and Dave. But this time it's actually STLherps. 

2nd to last post.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?10181-Baby-Argentine-Blue-Tegus-for-sale/page2" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?10181 ... sale/page2</a><!-- m -->_


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 31, 2011)

nope male and female and the male is bigger than I think blues should be, over 3 and a half feet, and the female has a red orange belly since I got her. no stain or breeding colors. I now have a problem with one of my giants rear legs, he just drags it. No bones are broken and no sockets popped out. stay tuned to the health section for my prob.


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 3, 2011)

They look very nice hybrid or not...those will be some big blues if theyre pure blues...


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Feb 4, 2011)

I am not gonna purposely breed them, if they do they do, but they are what I call black nose tegus I guess


----------



## brutus13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is my 10" extreme. She just finished hibernating so she is still small


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky you !!!

Get ready for her to take off .. 

She looks good after hibernation..


----------



## brutus13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Montana she is eating really good now. So I should see some growth spurts soon


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2011)

Kingwolf26 said:


> I am not gonna purposely breed them, if they do they do, but they are what I call black nose tegus I guess



_Start a new thread and post more pics of them. Where did you get them from and what were they sold to you as? 

Call them what they are,.. Blue Tegus. Bobby has Black Nose Tegus, check'em out they look nothing like that._


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Feb 4, 2011)

I got the female from a reptile store here and she was a still a baby and I wasnt sure of how big she was gonna get. She is currently 3 feet 1 inch. The male is from craigslists and he was said to be part blue or pretty close to one. He is currently 3 feet and a half


----------

